# Warning to all those who keep Assassin Snails w/ Shrimp



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I can personally confirm I have first hand seen my Assassin Snail attack and kill a healthy RCS.

I can also confirm it was not starving as it constantly munches on shrimp food.

Over the last 3 months I have seen it eat 5+RCS and 2+CRS in my tank. I was uncertain if they died naturally or if they were attacked. Regardless, I can confirm they do infact attack. 

I think mine has developed a taste for shrimp.

Warning to all not to all who keep them! 

I threw this guy in my guppy tank for now.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya , i removed all mine after I saw it happen before too. It's rare and assassins are weird critters with a mind of their on what they want to eat. I've had 1 or 2 in a tank that would kill 100 snails in no time. Others in another tank that were so bad at killing snails, ramshorns actually laid egg sacks on the back on the assassins. Here is a killer snail crawling around with it's prey eggs on its back. Others keep them with shrimp no prob, some though go for shrimp as a tasty snack. Some end up with vegan assassins that eat algae wafers while the tank is over run with juicy pond snails.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Once I had pond snails in my tank. Then I got some hitchhiker MTS and ramshorn snails. Soon, the pond snails became an endangered species and the MTS took over.

Now in my newer tanks, there are only MTS and no sign of any other snails at all!


----------

